# NEW Xtar headlamp



## dealgrabber2002 (May 28, 2013)

Seems like Xtar is coming with two new headlamps. The H1 and H2, which seem like both have built-in red LED and supports Li-ion. It's due out in June. I hope the price is decent and the headlamps have an efficient driver. I don't own any Xtar product so I don't know how their build quality is. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?291673-XTAR-New-items-come-in-this-June-soon!!!!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 29, 2013)

Just got a reply from Xtar stating that the red LED is from Cree.


----------



## beast1210 (May 29, 2013)

I look forward to seeing what the specs are, the Xtar Iv tested has been great, especially when you see the price tag. Here are a few Iv tested. Should give an idea of performance. WK26 is 14500 like the H1 , and the meteor is 16340 like the h2.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks beast1210! I hope Xtar have an upgraded driver for the H1. I, too, can't wait to see the spec. I hope it's around ~$30-$35.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like H1 and H2 are released. But it's around ~$50 retail...


----------



## Kamerat (Jun 3, 2013)

Interesting reading. Is there a review out there? I've not seen one, and would really appreciate one!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 3, 2013)

No. It just released. I think one cpfer will review one shortly as he/she was told they will ship one out to him/her to review.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks nice with the red LED but at 9.7cm, it is a bit long. Might be better to grip in your hand though. Looks to be a throwy light. 

I think they missed the boat on the design but it does look balanced in the headband though.


----------



## elbowtko (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like a promising headlamp, if sales are good maybe they will offer one in NW... but I don't know the chances of that happening.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 5, 2013)

Look like Zebralights. What's the difference?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll pass on this headlamp. It has a red led with is cool but don't think it's worth $53.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 16, 2013)

My H1 arrived over the weekend, and I'm pretty impressed so far.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats to your headlamp,Bigmac_79! I am also going to buy either a H1 or a H2. How do you think it performs at turbomode with the XP-G2 R5 LED? How does the red steady on 3 lumens mode perform? Can one use it for reading in that mode?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 17, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Congrats to your headlamp,Bigmac_79! I am also going to buy either a H1 or a H2. How do you think it performs at turbomode with the XP-G2 R5 LED? How does the red steady on 3 lumens mode perform? Can one use it for reading in that mode?



Thanks  The turbo mode is significantly brighter than the high mode. I haven't done a runtime test yet, so I'm not certain, but I believe it steps down to high after a time. Also, I don't know if it mentions this in the manual, but it seems the H1 won't do turbo with a NiMH, only with a 14500 lion. 

I do like the red mode very much, so far I've just used it for walking around the house without waking up my wife or kids, and it's worked very well. I think it would do just fine for reading if you don't mind reading with only red light.


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 17, 2013)

Let the testing begin, just got the H1 and H2 today, here it is compared to the Spark SD52, Zebralight H600, H1 H2.


----------



## rojos (Jun 17, 2013)

Runtime tests with both Nimh and Li-ion batteries for the High and Medium modes would be very much appreciated.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 18, 2013)

Is it worth $53?


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 18, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Thanks  The turbo mode is significantly brighter than the high mode. I haven't done a runtime test yet, so I'm not certain, but I believe it steps down to high after a time. Also, I don't know if it mentions this in the manual, but it seems the H1 won't do turbo with a NiMH, only with a 14500 lion.
> 
> I do like the red mode very much, so far I've just used it for walking around the house without waking up my wife or kids, and it's worked very well. I think it would do just fine for reading if you don't mind reading with only red light.



Thank´s for the info! To me it sounds like a great light.




beast1210 said:


> Let the testing begin, just got the H1 and H2 today, here it is compared to the Spark SD52, Zebralight H600, H1 H2.



beast1210,please feel free to post feedback and maybe pics on how the headlamps H1 and H2 performs!


----------



## firemedic (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm itching for a video. I cannot find anything!


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 20, 2013)

Xtar H1 with 14500

turbo








ZebraH600








Spark SD 52 with 14500 & dummy cell with add on reflector for narrow pattern


----------



## firemedic (Jun 20, 2013)

The xtar h1 beam shot looks narrow compared to the others, and that on turbo! Man that h600 sure puts out the light! But your paying for it at over $100.00. Whats your opinion on the xtar h1. I know the pictures dont tell the whole story.


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the pics beast1210. The light from H1 looks to narrow for a headlamp,in my view.I think the XM-L led gives more useful floody light.


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 20, 2013)

firemedic said:


> The xtar h1 beam shot looks narrow compared to the others, and that on turbo! Man that h600 sure puts out the light! But your paying for it at over $100.00. Whats your opinion on the xtar h1. I know the pictures dont tell the whole story.



for ten bucks, Spark has a screw on reflector that brings the super wide to something like an 80 deg. Here its its without the reflector

sd52 14500


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice pics,beast1210! 

How do you think that the red mode works? Is it useful for reading?


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone measured the parasitic drain (on all suitable battery types)? Can be a make or break feature of a light in my opinion.

Hopefully it will be a low uA figure.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 22, 2013)

Why is this so big? The AA light is as big as Zebralights H600 that takes 18650 and the H2 CR123 light looks bigger than Zebralights AA H502, or even the larger H51. 

Add to this there is no moon modes on the Xtar that would EVER keep me from buying this.


----------



## elbowtko (Jun 23, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Why is this so big? The AA light is as big as Zebralights H600 that takes 18650 and the H2 CR123 light looks bigger than Zebralights AA H502, or even the larger H51.
> 
> Add to this there is no moon modes on the Xtar that would EVER keep me from buying this.




Perhaps it has to do something with the integrated red LED. I wouldn't mind the 3 lumen moonlight mode because it is in a red LED.

I would still prefer to dream of a H52w though =P


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 25, 2013)

So the 3 lumen low isn't even the white LED? From the specs if I understand correctly, the lowest white lumen level is 60 lumens? That's not good if true. If I need the red LED to get down to 3 lumens (which is no moon mode at all) I'll pass as I don't want to have the same experience as Kramer on Seinfeld when he lived across from Kenny Rodger's Roasters.



elbowtko said:


> Perhaps it has to do something with the integrated red LED. I wouldn't mind the 3 lumen moonlight mode because it is in a red LED.
> 
> I would still prefer to dream of a H52w though =P


----------



## elbowtko (Jun 25, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> So the 3 lumen low isn't even the white LED? From the specs if I understand correctly, the lowest white lumen level is 60 lumens? That's not good if true. If I need the red LED to get down to 3 lumens (which is no moon mode at all) I'll pass as I don't want to have the same experience as Kramer on Seinfeld when he lived across from Kenny Rodger's Roasters.



The white light also goes down to 3 lumens, there is a full review thread on the flashlights reviews section of this forum


----------



## bhds (Jul 28, 2013)

parasitc drain. Yes? No?


----------

